# 4 Pin Logic



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Anyone know the logic behind the 4 pin limit on sight pins in the hunter class in the OAA?



from the IBO I beleive


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thx FiFi. 
So ASA has no limit on number of pins but IBO limits only the hunter class to 4 pins?
All other IBO multi pins classes have no limit on number of pins?
Also ticks me off that a lot of sight companies make 3 or 5 pin sights these days. 
Most are no issue cuz you can add or remove pins except for some.
The new Sure Loc Lethal Weapon sights have 5 pins and you cannot remove them.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Anyone know the logic behind the 4 pin limit on sight pins in the hunter class in the OAA?


Hahahaha. Logic and the OAA in the same sentence......that's a good one


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

rockin_johny said:


> Hahahaha. Logic and the OAA in the same sentence......that's a good one


the 3D guys wanted to follow IBO and got it and still ***** about it....just too funny


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Why do you need more than 4 pins? Fast bow and 4 pins should be all you need. Is max yardage not 50 yards? Could be wrong but still. More than 4 is just a cluster **** through the peep


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It's 40 here and 35 in the US.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

waaaaa hunters get 40 still close. some of us shoot fings and still have to shoot 50


----------

